# Needle gauge



## GymAddict69 (Jun 19, 2013)

Starting my test e cycle and curious as to what gauge needle I use. Searched around through this forum and didn't find anything.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 20, 2013)

GOOD QUESTION   Everyone here seems to have a different opinion but the general consensus is between 23-25g and 1-1.5" long the length depends on your bodyfat and again preference.  With Glutes I like 1" for Quads and delts 5'8" but that's me. Also I go 25g on all pins.  here is what I do I Buy 3cc Luer lock syringes with 20g Pins and another box of 25g 1" pins only, then you can load the syringe fast and get straight to it. remember you don't have to put it in all the way so the 1" will cover you for all areas.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

23s for quads n glutes
25s for delts n pecs


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 23s for quads n glutes
> 25s for delts n pecs



I've always been scared to hit my pecs, how much oil per inject max ?


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 20, 2013)

19-21g to load
23-25 to inject 
some also use a slin pin
its all preference, there is no right or wrong way, IMO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I've always been scared to hit my pecs, how much oil per inject max ?



I usually use a slin for pecs but have used 25 5/8 (I think). A ml is fine, could probably do 1.5. There is a lot of surface area to hit.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Why do you load the syringe with a different size needle?


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 20, 2013)

If I was to inject into my quad with a 1" needle, how far in do I push it?


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 20, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> If I was to inject into my quad with a 1" needle, how far in do I push it?



1 inch.....


I use a 25g 1in for quads
23g for glutes
and slin pin everything else (chest, hips, shoulders, cawk)


----------



## Swfl (Jun 20, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> If I was to inject into my quad with a 1" needle, how far in do I push it?



The larger gauges will load faster you can push or oil out of the syringe with a small needle much faster than you can draw it in. The reason you change needles is because when it first punctures the rubber seal it dulls it down significantly. So when you're ready to pin your self it's like trying to do it with a dull nail lotsa guys don't change them but it goes much smoother and less painfully if you do

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info! should I rotate from pinning quads then go to glutes?


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 20, 2013)

just a questions for us Vets... should we even be giving this guy advice... I mean I understand the nature of the forum to build knowledge and share advice. However, this guy is running gear with zero knowledge of what he is doing... I wouldnt be surprised if his shit he got is bunk and he gets staph at the end of his cycle.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Im not running anything pal, im learning everything I can and gaining knowledge from you guys before I start or even purchase anything.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 20, 2013)

If he's telling the truth. Then I'd rather him learn from someone who is knowledgable than get some bs from the web


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Im telling the truth, im not gonna go out there and spend shit tons of money on something I don't know what to do with. All I want to do is learn. that's it.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 20, 2013)

Swfl said:


> If he's telling the truth. Then I'd rather him learn from someone who is knowledgable than get some bs from the web



the search button will lead to 100's of topics that have been posted many times... with the same information,..


----------



## Swfl (Jun 20, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> the search button will lead to 100's of topics that have been posted many times... with the same information,..



True


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Obviously you can tell im new here.. I didn't even see the search button. Thankyou, its so damn useful. now I can search my questions instead of annoying you


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 20, 2013)

also at the bottom of the webpage is a list of similar threads if you dont find an specific answer to your question


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 20, 2013)

Load with a slin pin then backload a 14g. Only way to go


----------



## Bchrysl (Jun 21, 2013)

It depends on how much oil youre pushing thru IMO: Two shots of 3 ml EOD of Thick oil through a 25 takes forever to press in and every bit of my forearm strength (DLing at the time over 500 (clips)).

If you're just doing small amounts, 25 for delts/pecs/calves (fuck that), and you could even get away with 25s on gltues/quads at 1 ML. I prefer *22s* *like rick ross* 1 1/2' for quads/glutes now

I used 25s for awhile 1 1/2 inch both glutes/quads previously but wit hthe amount of oil I used it was fucking retarded. 

18g needle to draw it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Warming the oil always makes pinning easier


----------



## Swfl (Jun 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Warming the oil always makes pinning easier



So does quality oil, If you can't shoot it through 25 without killing yourself then perhaps you need a new supplier...


----------



## s2h (Jun 21, 2013)

i like to pinz with all kinds of different pinz..got hooked on slin pinz and 25g 5/8 for many years..but scar tissue is a issue now in delts..so i use a 25g 1 1/2 pinz for delts..once i hear the cracking of my scar tissue stop i know i'm home free..so thats bout the whole pin with maybe 1/8 or 1/16th of the pin out..

traps if you have big ones work well with slin pins or your pecs maybe tri's...i have to go for all the places my concrete flexibility will allow me..do quads some with 25g 1 or 1 1/2 inch too..i just kinda stab around the body where i can reach without my chest cramping up..


----------



## Swfl (Jun 21, 2013)

and the people who love us, but don't understand like to say well is it worth it? I say Yes it is! When Is the next shot...


----------

